# WCF in Spanish?



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 28, 2004)

I've been looking. Anyone know where I can find this? I want to take them down to Peru.


----------



## sastark (Jun 28, 2004)

Matt,

I know it isn't a paper copy, but here is an online copy.

http://www.thirdmill.org/files/spanish/77072~1_29_01_11-47-31_PM~Wcf-es2.html

I have a few other reformed things in Spanish on my web site: http://www.geocities.com/crusader1517


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 1, 2004)

Matthew,

You may be reinventing the wheel here. You should get in touch with Alonzo Rameriz, who is a minister in a quite vibrant Presbyterian work in Peru. It has strong links with RTS Jackson and First Pres Jackson. My guess is that the materials you want are already in print, and may already be in Peru.

Call Missye Rhee Brezeale at First Pres, Ligon Duncan's personal assistant, and ask if she can put you in touch with someone involved with the Peru work (or even give you Alonzo's number).

Drop my name - she knows me pretty well.


----------



## ismael (May 30, 2005)

*Hispanic Reformed Literature and Forum*



> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> I've been looking. Anyone know where I can find this? I want to take them down to Peru.



I just want to say thank you for your approval.
For the body of Christ, I am Ismael, el puritano. Look forward to learn from the best. I am pleased to be part of this board that holds our reformed faith in the midst of"¦

Ciudad Reformada en Gracia is Hispanic website that has developed a Reformed forum for our Hispanics brothers that are subjected to the WCF and their Larger and Shorter Catechism. We hold numerous of Hispanic reformed books in pdf format. Such as, the complete volumes of Calvin Institutes of the Christian Religion, Some of Calvin Commentaries, B.B. Warfield, Luther´s Galatians Commentaries and much more.

Ciudad Reformada en Gracia


----------

